# Melted 30 Amp Plug



## Jim P (Nov 10, 2009)

We just got back from a camping weekend. When I unplugged the trailer from the post I noticed that the plug was melted around the blades. Does anyone know if this might be caused by the park or if there's a problem with our Outback? We have had the trailer out quite a bit this summer and not had a problem like this until now. FYI, the recepticle on the post is upside down and the cover that normally would protect the plug from rain is on the bottom. Can anyone tell me if I should make the one hour trip to the dealer for a warrantee, or should I follow up with the park? The park has been very cooperative. I attached a few pictures.

Thanks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Most likely a park issue. Good luck getting them to buy you a new cord, the best you can hope for is a new end.


----------



## Hoosier Camper (Sep 19, 2010)

I would guess low votage at the park it would cause a higher amp draw.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

More than likely a park problem. Either they had low voltage and it was causing a higher amp draw, or the contacts in the plug were worn and causing the same condition.

The only other thing that I have seen cause that is when people use the 30-->15 adaptor and run a/c and or electric hot water, and electric heaters. I see it all the time at one of my local campgrounds that has only a few 50 amps sites and plenty of people who wont buy the 50-->30 adaptor. So they will use the 30-->15 adaptor and overload it.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Heat could caused by low voltage, which would cause a higher than normal amperage draw or high resistance between the park socket and your plug. If you have never had this problem before, I would definitely look at the park, see what they will do to help with the repairs.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

outback loft said:


> More than likely a park problem. Either they had low voltage and it was causing a higher amp draw, or the contacts in the plug were worn and causing the same condition.
> 
> The only other thing that I have seen cause that is when people use the 30-->15 adaptor and run a/c and or electric hot water, and electric heaters. I see it all the time at one of my local campgrounds that has only a few 50 amps sites and plenty of people who wont buy the 50-->30 adaptor. So they will use the 30-->15 adaptor and overload it.


X2. My buddy melted his 30 to 15 adapter, (the cheap kind), so he upgraded to the "Dog Bone type" (for lack of a better description). The heat is allowed to dicipate in the longer type.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

IMHO, park problem. A completely new cable, 25' with plug molded on is under $45. Try to get the park to pay. The park should replace the socket on that post, and turn the raintight cover system so that the hinge is on the top.

Regarding the 30 - 15 amp adapter messes, people forget that a 15 amp plug is built to be safe when the current draw does not exceed 15 amps. Duh. So when they pull 25 - 28 amps through it, the 30 amp circuit breaker which protects the wiring and the plug(s) does not trip, and the 15 amp plug toasts.

Adapters work fine, but it's when we try to run the air conditioner (12 - 15 amps running) and the microwave or hot water heater at the same time, we do it to ourselves. Be safe and don't exceed the ratings of the plug.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

problem is caused by high resistance at the plug interface. My guess is that if the cord is new, the problem is that the receptical is old/damaged and you had low contact force or corroded contacts at the three plug connection points. that leads to high resistance and power= amps squared x resistance. you want resistance at the connector to be in the low milli ohm range or less. anything higher and you'll start getting to much heating at the plug and it starts to deform the plug, weaken the contacts and poof, your hosed.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

That's a lot of heat! Agree with what everyone else has already posted. Wanted to add in that it's a given that you don't want to use that plug ever again. Be safe!


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

hautevue said:


> IMHO, park problem. A completely new cable, 25' with plug molded on is under $45. Try to get the park to pay. The park should replace the socket on that post, and turn the raintight cover system so that the hinge is on the top.
> 
> Regarding the 30 - 15 amp adapter messes, people forget that a 15 amp plug is built to be safe when the current draw does not exceed 15 amps. Duh. So when they pull 25 - 28 amps through it, the 30 amp circuit breaker which protects the wiring and the plug(s) does not trip, and the 15 amp plug toasts.
> 
> Adapters work fine, but it's when we try to run the air conditioner (12 - 15 amps running) and the microwave or hot water heater at the same time, we do it to ourselves. Be safe and don't exceed the ratings of the plug.


The most you would pull through one of those adaptors is 20 amps. The adaptors will not work in a 30 amp outlet. But do agree that you can pull much more amperage thru the adaptor then there made for.


----------



## Jim P (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback.

Took the trailer to the dealer. They also feel that the problem was caused by the low voltage. The dealer was very cooperative, and replaced the plug for no charge. I had a pop up camper for 8 years before upgrading to the Outback, and I have never experienced this before. Does anyone feel that there would be any value in putting the dielectric grease on the new plug, to ensure good connection? Now I'm paranoid.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Jim P said:


> Thanks for all the feedback.
> 
> Took the trailer to the dealer. They also feel that the problem was caused by the low voltage. The dealer was very cooperative, and replaced the plug for no charge. I had a pop up camper for 8 years before upgrading to the Outback, and I have never experienced this before. Does anyone feel that there would be any value in putting the dielectric grease on the new plug, to ensure good connection? Now I'm paranoid.


I dont think you need it. But it wont hurt anything either. You probably had a loose connection ( worn out plug) this will create alot of heat.


----------



## sonic2 (Sep 15, 2010)

I read many topics about electricity and campground hookups over the last 2 years. I have read many articles about people that got zapped just like you. I have read many horror stories about people having to replace items and repair wiring,etc...because of power surges and problem posts. You may want to check other wiring and connections in your RV that may have been damaged by this low voltage. I don't have the money to replace all the electrical items in my RV or items like a cell phone or Nook while charging. Many people recommend a Surge Guard http://www.surgeguard.com/index.html. I purchased one and did not go cheap. They can range from $50 to $500. I bought the 34730 model. Many RV web sites http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/product/portable-surge-guard/2279 and dealers sell this item and right they have good sales! I paid about $250 for mine (good sale). I recommend this item to everyone that has an RV. It's like insurance, you can't afford to be without it. I have surge protectors in my home and I didn't go cheap on those either. I purchased Monster brand.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

jozway said:


> Thanks for all the feedback.
> 
> Took the trailer to the dealer. They also feel that the problem was caused by the low voltage. The dealer was very cooperative, and replaced the plug for no charge. I had a pop up camper for 8 years before upgrading to the Outback, and I have never experienced this before. Does anyone feel that there would be any value in putting the dielectric grease on the new plug, to ensure good connection? Now I'm paranoid.


I dont think you need it. But it wont hurt anything either. You probably had a loose connection ( worn out plug) this will create alot of heat.
[/quote]

I'll second that. Loose blades in the worn plug at the campground.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm not pointing at either the plug or the park. A maintenance item that everyone should have on their list is to clean the contacts on your shore power plug. If they are dirty or oxidized, it creates resistance which generates heat. Everyone takes for granted that they have to keep the terminals on their batteries clean but rarely do they think of the prongs on AC plugs.

If the prongs on any AC chord are not shiny, just hit them with a brass brush to get the crud off. This applies to everything in your house, especially extension chords.


----------

